# Can we access Greenfield from home?



## Targetking (Apr 2, 2022)

As klong as we aren;'t doi ng "WORK:


----------



## GRC (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm pretty sure that would be considered working off the clock and not allowed. Why would you need to look at it when you're not at work, anyway?


----------



## Targetking (Apr 2, 2022)

GRC said:


> I'm pretty sure that would be considered working off the clock and not allowed. Why would you need to look at it when you're not at work, anyway?


not to work but to check out how our store ranks in volume.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 3, 2022)

Targetking said:


> not to work but to check out how our store ranks in volume.


The best way is on a zebra using mpm showing showing year to date sales on the clock at spot. Your access may not allowed you to see other stores in your district. Asking your tl to pull up mpm with their acces will show all stores.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 3, 2022)

The answer is yes, btw, you can access greenfield from home…


----------



## Yetive (Apr 3, 2022)

Greenfield.target.com


----------

